# "Thank You" function



## Recipes Make Magic (Aug 26, 2019)

Please explain how the 'thanks' function works


----------



## Chef Munky (Aug 26, 2019)

It's kind of like a special thank you to the receiver.
You type a quick message in the thanks button that's located on your post. Your message can be seen in the users CP  file.


Like mine. Keep in mind though the Mods can and will delete anything that they think is inappropriate. Check out my profile and you'll see a few N/A's I was also sent a note by a mod here saying that it would "behoove me" to watch my step. My post was deleted as well.



Just sayin.


Munky.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 26, 2019)

The thank you function sends a private message with a link. I'll send one to your post RMM, so you can see for yourself.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 27, 2019)

Recipes Make Magic said:


> Please explain how the 'thanks' function works


-If I really like/agree with someone's post, I'll click it. When they look at their "User's Control Panel" page, they can see that I acknowledged their post. 
-If I have a quick comment I want to make to a person, I actually type something into the box that opens up when you first click "Thanks". It's easier than creating a PM. Sometimes, however, that little "Thanks" can result in a lot of PMs flying back and forth! 

Also, as Munky mentions below, sometimes posts can become "N/A" as to which Thread it was posted in when a thread has been cleaned up. Sometimes the deleted posts can occur just because they no longer were germane to the conversation. Sometimes, as Munky mentions, you can get a little reminder by a Mod to be nice.



Chef Munky said:


> ...Keep in mind though the Mods can and will delete anything that they think is inappropriate. Check out my profile and you'll see a few N/A's I was also sent a note by a mod here saying that it would "behoove me" to watch my step. My post was deleted as well...


----------



## skilletlicker (Aug 27, 2019)

Since somebody brought it up, how does anybody know there is a thank you message there to read? I usually discover them accidentally a few months later. With regular PMs, I get an email.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 27, 2019)

I get a boxed message in a "you have a new message", or "you have been thanked", that shows up when I go to DC.  I'm always logged in and don't have email notifications, so I don't notice it until I hit on DC in my browser.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 27, 2019)

skilletlicker said:


> Since somebody brought it up, how does anybody know there is a thank you message there to read? I usually discover them accidentally a few months later. With regular PMs, I get an email.



That's odd. I get the exact same kind of email notification for thank yous as for regular PMs. In fact, they say they are PMs.

Are you thinking of profile comments? I haven't seen any way of knowing about those without going to the page that has them. Which reminds me, I'll go check on that when I finish this reply.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 27, 2019)

Sending you a "thanks" msg right now for a test, skilletlicker.


----------



## skilletlicker (Aug 28, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> Sending you a "thanks" msg right now for a test, skilletlicker.



Thanks Cheryl, no clue it was there until I opened the User Control Panel.


----------

